# Walleye help.



## Walleye007 (Apr 2, 2006)

I've been fishing lake erie all my life, but this past year really fell in love with it That said, I have always fished Walleyes old school with an Erie Deerie's tipped with worms. I can't troll - not possible on my boat. But was wondering what tips you might give me for fishin' for 'eyes out on the western basin. I usually drift and cast off the boat with the tackle I already mentioned. I keep reading posts about spoons - can you use these drifting? or just trolling? 

ANY input would be wonderfull! Thanks.


----------



## freyedknot (Apr 10, 2004)

not sure why you can't troll??? i see a lot of small boats trolling and i have seen some 30 ftr trolling??? the spoons may not work to good at the slower drifting speed.


----------



## liquidsoap (Oct 22, 2005)

Its not a common method but you could cast spoons. I am all new to this walleye stuff but fishing on a 5-10 count on the western basin really worked well. Mayfly rigs and cralwer harnesses. Dearies work well too. With a name like walleye007 I thought youd be a pro!


----------



## icehuntR (Dec 18, 2005)

I USE BOTH TINY TEASERS & STORM PYGMIES WIEGHT FORWARD SPINNERS.TT ARE MY FAVS,THEY WOBBLE WHICH GIVES IT A DIFFERENT VIBRATION IN THE WATER . GOLD FOLLOWED BY CHARTUESE THEN BLACK WITH CHART FOR TINY TS. PYGMIES IF THEY STILL MAKE THEM , IN FIRETIGER - PERCH - GREEN/CHART - ORANGE/CHART - GOLD IF THEY HAVE IT - PURPLE[TEQUILLA SUNRISE ] WON A BIG FISH TROPHY IN A TOURNAMENT ON THAT COLOR. BOTH IN 3/8oz & 5/8oz. I'VE SOME 7/8oz PYGMIES BUT WHEN ITS THAT ROUGH WERE NOT CATCHING FISH.GO WITH THE MAYFLY RIGS. USE DIFFERENT COLORED BEADS LIKE GOLD , RED , CHART , GLOW CHART , WHITE , PURLE , & BLACK ON WORM HARNESSES IF YOU MAKE YOUR OWN.VARY THE BLADE SIZE ON YOUR MAY FLY RIGS.DON'T BUY JUST ONE SIZE. 1oz - 3 oz BOTTOM BOUNCERS SHOULD DO IT FOR WORM HARNESS . CASTING A TROLLING SPOON IS A WASTE OF TIME,EVEN WITH WEIGHT ADDED IT WOULD TANGLE. WHATS LEFT? JIGS - JIGGING SPOONS PIMPLES CRIPPLED HERRING KASTMASTERS ETC, VIBES - SONARS . i LIKE TO MIX IT UP IF I'M FISHING WITH SOMEONE.ONE PERSON USE A MAYFLY RIG THE OTHER A ERIE DEARIE OR A TINY T & A ERIE D. DIFFERENT COLORS AT ALL TIME UNTIL SOMEBODY STARTS CATCHING FISH. :F


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

> I'VE SOME 7/8oz PYGMIES BUT WHEN ITS THAT ROUGH WERE NOT CATCHING FISH


I used to slay them in rough water. The main thing-weight. This was way before bottom bouncers were invented. Gapens had a rig called the bait walker-which is a smaller version of the bottom bouncer.It's called a poor man's downrigger. Rig it up with 2-3 oz bottom bouncers-run a 3-4 ft leader with an earie dearie worm harness. wt of bouncer varies by amount of drift.

3-5 ft waves are no problem. Drop the bait on the bottom-and reel it up about 5' from the bottom and put her in a rod holder.Adj that bouncer to where you locate fish with the graph.

Then use a second pole for your normal casting. I'd set my pole behing the fishfinder-it'd be running about 5 yds behind on a very windy day. 

Now fishing with earie dearies:

I only used 3/8 oz- white. Cast it far out. I'd let it hit the bottom. Then as the line tightens when you drift- pull the rod toward you slow-without winding. Then move the rod back-reel in the slack slowly,then pull forward again. They usually hit it when you move the rod down-while reeling in the slack.I'd tear them up-but that was a long time ago-when the zebra mussel invastion started. Lake erie was pretty muddy back then, LOL

I'd also used half a nightcrawler. Threading it on the hook intra-veniously.Stayed on better. I've gotten 1000's of walleye with those tactics,and usually outfished everybody.


----------



## Brian.Smith (May 18, 2006)

Hope you get your goal SAUGMON Ilove casting derie's and people look at me like im insane but i catch alot of eye's like that tip it with a leech, red and gold work well along with white


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

With all these windy days this week at Indian Lake,I'd be a person could get those saugeye with a light earie dearie-1/4 oz or so.

Our first trip to rice lake-ontario about 7/8 years ago resulted a lot of walleye using an earie dearie.Very windy all week. Motor outside the weed beds,and drift-casting out earie dearies/nightcrawler. Those walleye would tear them us just as you drifted to the edge of the weeds.

That trip,we got way more walleye than bluegill! Ate most of them up there, Yummy!

God I miss the walleye casting slaying era of the mid 80's to the early 90's at lake erie. It's been about 8 yrs or so since I fished it-and usually had to troll with home made planerboards.

Now I catch more fish with a 20 min drive,than driving 2+hrs to get to Fenwick marina,fish awhile,and another 2+ hr trip home. That got old very quick.


----------

